# Passed by time, in the New Mexico desert, 1935 Plymouth 4-door sedan.



## littlemt (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Mike Lamb (May 30, 2012)

I like some more than others and would maybe comment more than that if you posted one or two at a time.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2012)

Yeap, also numbering your pictures will help... But next time, just pick 1 or 2 and you'll get better feedback that way!
My personal favourites are #3 and #4... There's a lot of room for improvement, such as perspective, position of the subject, etc... But overall, those 2 are my favourites!


----------



## BlackSheep (May 30, 2012)

Great series, I really like them all, but 1 & 3 are my favourites.


----------



## Trever1t (May 30, 2012)

kinda cool, you never know what you'll come across in the desert


----------



## MK3Brent (May 30, 2012)

Interior shot would make a fabulous HDR.


----------

